# This some serious BS !!!



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

That is precisely why I very rarely give any of my attention too those details. It does suck but thankfully not all deliveries have such lopsided numbers. I focus on what is within my control.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> I focus on what is within my control.


Like getting a decent job with a company that respects you and pays you fairly?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

wallae said:


> View attachment 670382


Throw in free meals included and you got yourself a deal. 👍


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


That's $12.56 an hour and only 3 miles driving? (counting return)

Three miles at .72 cents a mile is $2.16 in costs or about $10 an hour, about the same as Uber driver gets paid.

Now Uber carries the commercial insurance required for the trip, which is about $5 an hour, or $2.50. So now it's down to $7.70 for Uber.

They also have to pay corporate tax, handle phone issues with pax and so forth. Things you would have to pay for. Customers are a pain to deal with.

So yea Uber likely made a few bucks, perhaps $5, you made $10 clear.

You won. 😁


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


It's even more lopsided than you realize because Uber also collected 30% commission from the restaurant.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> That's $12.56 an hour and only 3 miles driving? (counting return)
> 
> Three miles at .72 cents a mile is $2.16 in costs or about $10 an hour, about the same as Uber driver gets paid.
> 
> ...


You left out the 30% commission Uber charges the restaurants. 

What corporate tax? Uber allegedly has never turned a profit.

Where did you get your $5 per hour insurance number, especially for Eats which would be cheaper because there are no pax in the vehicle?

BTW, the reason Uber paid $6.28 is because the customer didn't tip. Normally they pay the minimum $2.00 for trips like this one. For this trip Uber didn't have any tip loot they could skim to pay the driver so they had to reach into their own coffers to pay the full amount.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Well be thankful they gave you trip supplement. Was this part of a double? That base fare is is below $2.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Where did you get your $5 per hour insurance number, especially for Eats which would be cheaper because there are no pax in the vehicle?


Still it's a commercial vehicle.

And when does the IRS quit collecting taxes on income even if your operating at a loss?

You have stock that went up in value, you sell and buy another stock that tanked. The IRS is going to tax you on the profit you made on the first stock, you don't get a tax break for the stock that tanked.

The government gets it's money. 🤑


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

A $4.76 "Trip Supplement" for a delivery going a mile and a half?

Every driver pay number (fare, surge, trip supplement, Boost, etc) are totally bogus numbers made up courtesy of their top secret black box driver pay algorithms.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Well be thankful they gave you trip supplement. Was this part of a double? That base fare is is below $2.


Black box trip supplements are as authentic as a $3 bill. Come to think of it they're less authentic than a $3 bill.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> And when does the IRS quit collecting taxes on income even if your operating at a loss?


There has to be income for there to be an income tax.

There's no income if you're operating at a loss.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Like getting a decent job with a company that respects you and pays you fairly?


I took a surging xl over the holiday. Pay seemed low $28.. passengers paid $80. I called uber. They gave me $15 more. So $43 me $37 them . Still stinks but no one cars and *****ed...how many xtra millions they make on holiday weekend...??


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> There has to be income for there to be an income tax.
> 
> There's no income if you're operating at a loss.


There is no profit if your operating at a loss, but there still is income, provided one made some and yes it's taxed on.

If one has tax deductions that meet or exceed the amount of income, then of course they don't pay any tax.

Income - money coming in. (taxable) Say $100

Deductions - tax credits that reduce or eliminate tax amount Say $20 credit.

Costs - operating expenses. Including taxes. Say tax was $40 and other operating expenses $120 for a total (with tax credit) of $140

Profit = Income - Costs. $100 - $140 is -$40 loss.

Like I said, the government gets it's money. First too. ,😆


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Now Uber carries the commercial insurance required for the trip, which is about $5 an hour, or $2.50. So now it's down to $7.70 for Uber.
> 
> They also have to pay corporate tax, handle phone issues with pax and so forth. Things you would have to pay for. Customers are a pain to deal with.
> 
> So yea Uber likely made a few bucks, perhaps $5


No, you have no idea what Uber's costs are. When you say that Uber pays $5 per hour per driver for insurance and so on and so forth, you're just guessing.

In order to get to Uber's profit per ride, you'd need full access to their management accounts.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> There is no profit if your operating at a loss, but there still is income, provided one made some and yes it's taxed on.
> 
> If one has tax deductions that meet or exceed the amount of income, then of course they don't pay any tax.
> 
> ...


"Money coming in" is not income, it's revenue. Companies are not taxed on revenue, they're taxed on income. Uber has never turned a profit and thus have never made income.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> No, you have no idea what Uber's costs are. When you say that Uber pays $5 per hour per driver for insurance, you're just guessing.


I'm not guessing, Uber states so if you dig into your trip data they state how much is their commercial insurance and credit card transaction fees (combined) are and on a 2 hour trip it was $10. Or $5 an hour.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> "Money coming in" is not income, it's revenue. Companies are not taxed on revenue, they're taxed on income. Uber has never turned a profit and thus have never made income.


Ok I'll look into it further later on. 🤔


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I'm not guessing, Uber states so if you dig into your trip data they state how much is their commercial insurance and credit card transaction fees (combined) are


No they don't.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> No they don't.












This was on a 3 hour 40 minute trip, so perhaps not $5 an hour, more research needed...

What do you care? Your on the other side of the pond anyway, totally clueless and looking for your Uber welfare check. 😁


----------



## LoudAmerican (12 mo ago)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


 Here is a hint.
Corporate office is in San Francisco.
San Francisco is the real estate market's highest price real estate area in the United States.

It's like keeping the governor in the mansion.


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> There has to be income for there to be an income tax.
> 
> There's no income if you're operating at a loss.


Companies never pay "income tax" They pay other types of taxes such as "Excise Tax", "Capital Gains", "Property Tax", and "Employer tax" etc.etc. So even if you make no money, there are taxes you may have to pay. On the flip side, there a lot of deductions they get for investments and such.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I'm not guessing, Uber states so if you dig into your trip data they state how much is their commercial insurance and credit card transaction fees (combined) are and on a 2 hour trip it was $10. Or $5 an hour.


 Insurance would be based on distance, not time.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Insurance would be based on distance, not time.


Well it's looking like there is a maximum fee of $10, with very short trips being less.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Like getting a decent job with a company that respects you and pays you fairly?


Do they exist or must we return to the land of Oz?


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> There has to be income for there to be an income tax.
> 
> There's no income if you're operating at a loss.


Exactly. Can tell these that scramjet never filed their taxes correctly. No income. No tax. I filed a lost many times owed nothing. After si many years, however, it should be considered a hobby.


----------



## Floyd Morrissette (Jul 3, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


As an employer myself what I make is nobody's business. My employees agreed to work for a certain amount and that is what they get. What I get is irrelevant. Same with Uber. You agreed to do a job for a certain amount and that is what you got. What Uber gets is irrelevant.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> It's even more lopsided than you realize because Uber also collected 30% commission from the restaurant.


I dont do any deliveries so never thought of it before
You dont think the money the restaurant has to pay is figured in that "uber made" already?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Taxi818 said:


> Exactly. Can tell these that scramjet never filed their taxes correctly. No income. No tax. I filed a lost many times owed nothing. After si many years, however, it should be considered a hobby.


If you have income, it's potentially taxable, unless it's exempt.
If you have deductions etc. that reduces or eliminates the tax.
Then you pay less or nothing.

Sure if you have no income what so ever, then obviously there is nothing to tax on.

Big difference between the two. B isn't A like your suggesting.

Filing at a loss doesn't necessarily mean you had no income.

Why income from Uber, Cash app etc. are reported as income to the IRS. It puts the ball in your court to file your taxes and declare your deductions, exemptions, losses etc. Or else they jail you for not filing your tax returns.


----------



## Catdad3x (7 mo ago)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


And yet you keep on driving !!! You have good days and bad. Stop yer *****in’ !!!!


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> That's $12.56 an hour and only 3 miles driving? (counting return)
> 
> Three miles at .72 cents a mile is $2.16 in costs or about $10 an hour, about the same as Uber driver gets paid.
> 
> ...


If you're getting 10 an hour as an uber driver then you have no idea what you're doing. Been doing this 5 years and work 3 am to 9 am averaging $26 an hour after gas expense. You gotta find a niche and exploit it.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

wallyruss1958 said:


> If you're getting 10 an hour as an uber driver then you have no idea what you're doing. Been doing this 5 years and work 3 am to 9 am averaging $26 an hour after gas expense. You gotta find a niche and exploit it.


After costs it's about $10 an hour driving on average.

It's not just the gas expense.

Replacing the vehicle is a cost. Tires, oil changes, washes , repairs, detailing, phones, taxes, insurance are all costs.

.25 mile for gas
.04 mile for fluids
.02 mile for tires
.07 mile for cleaning (daily car wash, 3x yr full detailing)
.04 phone x
.03 insurance ($1600 year for max coverage)
.03 repairs (various, need to save)
.14 vehicle cost ($40k/300k miles)
.10 mile taxes (100k miles, 30k, 10k in taxes: 85k miles, 15k, 5k in taxes)


.72 cents an ODOMETER mile currently.

If your not making over $1 per odometer mile a day, your losing.

I've been driving professionally for over 7 years, I only go offline for 6 hours a day. Grossed $145,000 in sales and tips, drove 100,000 miles, take home pay $20,000. 😆

I do have 2x my vehicles equity (when new) in the bank. Over 3.5 years saved $60,000.


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You left out the 30% commission Uber charges the restaurants.
> 
> What corporate tax? Uber allegedly has never turned a profit.
> 
> ...


Also, Uber and Lyft paid zero to unemployment taxes. We as drivers were collecting UI for a year and a half and they paid nothing to cover their part.


----------



## Doodoolemonque (Dec 13, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Still it's a commercial vehicle.
> 
> And when does the IRS quit collecting taxes on income even if your operating at a loss?
> 
> ...


You're clearly not an accountant. You do not pay on stock value increases, unless those shares are sold. And revenue is not "income." corporations do not pay taxes on net losses, such as Uber's. 


ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Still it's a commercial vehicle.
> 
> And when does the IRS quit collecting taxes on income even if your operating at a loss?
> 
> ...


55 of the largest corporations in the US paid zero federal tax on operations in 2020. Revenue is not the same as income, and stock prices can increase 1000 fold and still not generate tax unless sold. Clearly you're doing your clients a disservice if you're working as a accountant ...


----------



## Hondo51 (Feb 5, 2018)

This is why no one tips for Uber Eats deliveries. Huge fees that the customer is paying. $16 for 1.5 mile food delivery? Driver probably had to wait for food as trip duration was 27 minutes. Maybe it was in NYC.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Doodoolemonque said:


> You're clearly not an accountant. You do not pay on stock value increases, unless those shares are sold. And revenue is not "income." corporations do not pay taxes on net losses, such as Uber's.
> 
> 55 of the largest corporations in the US paid zero federal tax on operations in 2020. Revenue is not the same as income, and stock prices can increase 1000 fold and still not generate tax unless sold. Clearly you're doing your clients a disservice if you're working as a accountant ...


I'm not talking about corporations.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Hondo51 said:


> This is why no one tips for Uber Eats deliveries.


I know. It's awful.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


One day just as pandemic started i was delivering food - restaurants only offering takeout- and I was doing well- but then the rates suddenly dropped- I took 2 deliveries for $3.00 then I was offered a delivery of $5 with a distance of 11+ miles (!) I called “help “ to ask what happened to rates? No help there so I quit-


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


Get over it Uber needs the money.. buy the stock if u are mad and ride it up.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> That is precisely why I very rarely give any of my attention too those details. It does suck but thankfully not all deliveries have such lopsided numbers. I focus on what is within my control.


*Wow what a company man you are. As they burn you and your car to the ground as you smile with a few cents that they give you. Hilarious *


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

uberparadise said:


> Get over it Uber needs the money.. buy the stock if u are mad and ride it up.


*What a moron! You must enjoy S&M*


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Ok I'll look into it further later on. 🤔


What about falsifying revenue and income? Falsifying expenses? Excessive Payment to ceo and top staff + bod? Corporations are generally a criminal group breaking laws and avoiding taxes- the challenge for workers, shop keepers, and farmers is to reign in these lawless criminal gangs and bring them to justice- will this happen? Yes! When? I wish I knew


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

In the new version drivers will no longer be able to see the breakdown in the app.

FUBAR


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Floyd Morrissette said:


> As an employer myself what I make is nobody's business. My employees agreed to work for a certain amount and that is what they get. What I get is irrelevant. Same with Uber. You agreed to do a job for a certain amount and that is what you got. What Uber gets is irrelevant.


I agree.
They (employees) don't get a reduction if you are not profitable. They want their payday whether you make money or not.
Goes both ways.


----------



## Jayluna (Sep 22, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


Do you Know That this dont happened to me in nyc because taxi and limousine commission (tlc) is always on top of uber azz .. i know what happened here is that uber charges a customer a booking fee and also they charge you the regular driver commission fee.. i move to miami and when i did my first ride i was like WTF ?? PEOPLE HERE JUST TALK AND TALK DONT DO ANYTHING IF WE GO AGAINST UBER THIS WONT HAPPEN


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


You realize pizza delivery for pizza hut or similar averages 20+ an hour and you drive less miles.....


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


As long there are drivers willing to drive for all this apps, the unfair pay system will continue.
No matter how much drivers complains about it. Their marketing strategy lures new drivers
and only those who know the ropes understand this apps are stealing money from drivers.
If you have any other skills, better put them to work so you can become a true independent contractor
and set your own rates and rules.
but if you are stubborn and keep continuing driving for those apps, then the fault is yours and no one else.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Jayluna said:


> Do you Know That this dont happened to me in nyc because taxi and limousine commission (tlc) is always on top of uber azz .. i know what happened here is that uber charges a customer a booking fee and also they charge you the regular driver commission fee.. i move to miami and when i did my first ride i was like WTF ?? PEOPLE HERE JUST TALK AND TALK DONT DO ANYTHING IF WE GO AGAINST UBER THIS WONT HAPPEN


Hmmm commision sounds like communisn. Everything in our country doesnt need regulation or oversight unless its government driven. What it really boils fown too is MONEY is the root of all evil an MEN are wicked too their heart. Gotta make an manage your way through this worldly experience. ☆¿☆


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Like getting a decent job with a company that respects you and pays you fairly?


For sure unfortunately those companies are needles in haystacks anymore


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

laser1 said:


> *Wow what a company man you are. As they burn you and your car to the ground as you smile with a few cents that they give you. Hilarious *


No not a company man but a Godly man. I work for my Father above. Ive averaged 70k a year over last few years. You should address your biterness


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hondo51 said:


> This is why no one tips for Uber Eats deliveries. Huge fees that the customer is paying. $16 for 1.5 mile food delivery? Driver probably had to wait for food as trip duration was 27 minutes. Maybe it was in NYC.


I did a check of my last 20 Eats deliveries and Uber's cut was 61% of what the customer paid. On top of that Uber gets a whopping 30% from the restaurants. It's a disgrace.

Rideshare has been getting all the attention but it's about time that food delivery also gets the attention of the media and the govt. Food delivery drivers are getting bent over chairs just as much if not more than rideshare drivers.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Soldiering said:


> That is precisely why I very rarely give any of my attention too those details. It does suck but thankfully not all deliveries have such lopsided numbers. I focus on what is within my control.


This happened to me a couple months ago on a Lyft ride. I usually never ask how much a rider pays, but this was a 2-mile ride and I was friendly with the rider. He told me he paid $19 on a 2 mi ride. There was no surge, there were no extenuating circumstances. It was a lazy 2:00 p.m. afternoon in the suburbs. I looked and realized I received $5. I think Uber and Lyft from time to time spike up there rider pay rates knowing that riders will probably not challenge it if they don't ride much and then most of the time drivers don't even know. This way, Uber and lift can occasionally gouge drivers and riders that end up as a huge revenue bump for them. This is just an excusable but there's nothing we can do about it on either side.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


So now it's up to you to either accept it and keep delivering or find another line of work. Not being critical...it's just how it is.

By the way, most employees generally only make about 50% of what their company charges for them.

Not making excuses for uber/lyft in any way. It is what it is.

Chris


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


Bring along your own stapler, staple remover, and you can make it more fair by grabbing a handful of nuggets out of the bag for every McD's order! 😁


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

wallae said:


> View attachment 670382


You make a lot more money working at McD's than you do working for Uber/UberEats and no wear and tear on the car!


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Still it's a commercial vehicle.
> 
> And when does the IRS quit collecting taxes on income even if your operating at a loss?


When you prove to the IRS you're operating at a loss!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> For sure unfortunately those companies are needles in haystacks anymore


You gotta kiss a lot of frogs to find your prince - they out there.
Did you read my formulae for finding that job?
You are in a PERFECT spot to find THE perfect job.
Do you know how to use Uber for your purposes?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Steve_TX said:


> You make a lot more money working at McD's than you do working for Uber/UberEats and no wear and tear on the car!


$12/hour here, and that's above the national average.








McDonald's Fast Food Attendant Salaries in Georgia


McDonald's Fast Food Attendant in Georgia makes about $11.75 per hour. What do you think? Indeed.com estimated this salary based on data from 45 employees, users and past and present job ads. Tons of great salary information on Indeed.com




www.indeed.com


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> $12/hour here, and that's above the national average.


$15 per hour here.
AND they will pay you in cash at the end of the shift.
AND if you apply today - you start today.
AND an included lunch.
They don't even care if you got a social security number.


Homeless people could literally go in, work a shift, get fed and paid in the same day.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Diamond-drive77 said:


> Companies never pay "income tax" They pay other types of taxes such as "Excise Tax", "Capital Gains", "Property Tax", and "Employer tax" etc.etc. So even if you make no money, there are taxes you may have to pay. On the flip side, there a lot of deductions they get for investments and such.


Of course they pay income taxes.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Craig Bartal said:


> This happened to me a couple months ago on a Lyft ride. I usually never ask how much a rider pays, but this was a 2-mile ride and I was friendly with the rider. He told me he paid $19 on a 2 mi ride. There was no surge, there were no extenuating circumstances. It was a lazy 2:00 p.m. afternoon in the suburbs. I looked and realized I received $5. I think Uber and Lyft from time to time spike up there rider pay rates knowing that riders will probably not challenge it if they don't ride much and then most of the time drivers don't even know. This way, Uber and lift can occasionally gouge drivers and riders that end up as a huge revenue bump for them. This is just an excusable but there's nothing we can do about it on either side.


That ride WAS a surge but Lyft stiffed you by paying you base rate.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Of course they pay income taxes.


It has been said by economists and tax pro's that corporations don't pay income taxes. It is believed by those who say that that the reason is because those costs are just passed on to the consumer ... the ultimate buyer.

If GM figures that they need to make 20% on their product, and it costs them $20k to build a car they need to charge $24k.
If it suddenly cost them $21k to build that car, that means that it costs the consumer $25,200 to buy the car.

So ... taxes to a big corporation are paid by you.



.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It has been said by economists and tax pro's that corporations don't pay income taxes. It is believed by those who say that that the reason is because those costs are just passed on to the consumer ... the ultimate buyer.
> 
> If GM figures that they need to make 20% on their product, and it costs them $20k to build a car they need to charge $24k.
> If it suddenly cost them $21k to build that car, that means that it costs the consumer $25,200 to buy the car.
> ...


In many if not most cases market forces prevent companies from passing along their entire tax burden onto the consumer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> In many if not most cases market forces prevent companies from passing along their entire tax burden onto the consumer.


If that was true, as time goes on, corporations would go broke instead of getting wealthy. At some point they have to make more than they spend - profit.
Compounding losses by not passing on costs is a roadmap to bankruptcy. It can be delayed, and hidden by trimming costs (less quality in product, less warranty) but it HAS to be passed on to the consumer - eventually.

Some day, Uber will be a case study in business schools to drive this home.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If that was true, as time goes on, corporations would go broke instead of getting wealthy. At some point they have to make more than they spend - profit.
> Compounding losses by not passing on costs is a roadmap to bankruptcy. It can be delayed, and hidden by trimming costs (less quality in product, less warranty) but it HAS to be passed on to the consumer - eventually.
> 
> Some day, Uber will be a case study in business schools to drive this home.


You overlooked the fact that in order for a corporation to have a large tax obligation they have to be making large profits. Thus, no healthy company is going to be endangered by paying their taxes.

Struggling companies pay little to no taxes anyway due to lack of profits.


----------



## clay430m (11 mo ago)

Floyd Morrissette said:


> As an employer myself what I make is nobody's business. My employees agreed to work for a certain amount and that is what they get. What I get is irrelevant. Same with Uber. You agreed to do a job for a certain amount and that is what you got. What Uber gets is irrelevant.


Your logic is sound but your compassion and dignity in the persuit of a $, are a clear shining example of everything wrong with capitolism and human beings these days ... Smdh... Stop trading you're dignity for slavery wages and survival threw blind eyes... 💯🤮


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

clay430m said:


> Stop trading you're dignity for slavery wages and survival threw blind eyes...


That is your OPINION -- a personal decision you made and make about your life. You have every right to believe that, and act on it. And, to a certain extent, I agree.

But, the same can be said for the person who is 'trading their dignity for slavery wages'. It is their decision to sell it cheap. It's a free country. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## retider (Jul 19, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365





MissAnne said:


> Customer paid over $16, I got $6.28, Uber took over $10 !!! F U UberEats 😡😡😡😡
> View attachment 670366
> 
> View attachment 670365


Bravo capitalism! Work like slave for the millionaires maybe need some Taxi nostalgia.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

retider said:


> Bravo capitalism! Work like slave for the millionaires maybe need some Taxi nostalgia.


What do you really think? You think these corporations OWE you something? You are an untrained, uneducated person who happens to have a car that you are willing to run into the ground because you THINK it's a profession. Get your head out of your butt and quit whining.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> After costs it's about $10 an hour driving on average.
> 
> It's not just the gas expense.
> 
> ...


I pay zero in taxes. My vehicle was bought in 2018 1 year old. 2017 Dodge Caravan used only for Uber. It's paid off. After expenses I am making a net of $22.00 an hour. Your numbers are skewed or you just don't know what your doing.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

wallyruss1958 said:


> I pay zero in taxes. My vehicle was bought in 2018 1 year old. 2017 Dodge Caravan used only for Uber. It's paid off. After expenses I am making a net of $22.00 an hour. Your numbers are skewed or you just don't know what your doing.


You know, part of the equation has to the the total cost of acquiring the vehicle in the first place, right?

Chris


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You left out the 30% commission Uber charges the restaurants.


Why is that even a concern?
Who cares?
It's a deal that does not affect the driver. It's between two other entities.
If Uber pays PG&E for the electricity in their offices in San Francisco ... is that relevant?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Why is that even a concern?
> Who cares?


If you had actually read the post up to that point you wouldn't be asking those questions. 

The OP was commenting about how little she was paid and how much Uber received. Uber's whopping 30% commission from restaurants was certainly relevant to the discussion.



UberBastid said:


> It's a deal that does not affect the driver. It's between two other entities.


Of course it affects the drivers. Because greedy ass Uber charges a whopping 30% commission, the restaurants have to implement an additional markup on the food to try and recoup their cost. This in turn puts downward pressure on the drivers' tips.

In any case it matters to me, especially given the fact that parasite Uber keeps cutting driver pay again and again to the point that the "base pay" is worse than embarrassing.



UberBastid said:


> If Uber pays PG&E for the electricity in their offices in San Francisco ... is that relevant?


About as relevant as your question.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> In any case it matters to me, especially given the fact that parasite Uber keeps cutting driver pay again and again to the point that the "base pay" is worse than embarrassing.
> ... how little she was paid and how much Uber received. Uber's whopping 30% commission from restaurants was certainly relevant to the discussion.


It's none of your concern what Uber pays for vendors other than you, or what they pay for services and supplies. It is none of your business.
Imagine someone coming to you for a job and you make an offer to pay them $30 an hour plus bennies. And, that person saying, "You should pay me more than that because I know for sure that you're paying over $25k per month for utilities."
I would dismiss them with a wave of the hand. Too stupid to argue with.

Uber pays you what you are worth. Period.
Want proof?

Know what defines value?
Value is agreed upon between buyer and seller. It requires an 'arms length' transaction with no coercion or force. A ready, willing and able seller comes to agreement with a ready, willing and able buyer. No one entity establishes value. Uber does not establish value. "The Marketplace" sets value a thousand times a day when someone accepts an offer.
Uber offers you a two dollar, twenty mile run. SOMEONE accepts it. That is the value of a 20 mile run. You are not underpaid - you simply sell yourself too cheaply. 
Don't blame Uber for paying market value for your services.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It's none of your concern what Uber pays for vendors other than you, or what they pay for services and supplies. It is none of your business.


First, it's relevant to this discussion as I've already pointed out.

Second, it is my business when these asswipes try to mislead the public about how much the drivers are being paid.

Third, save the Ayn Rand "free market" garbage. There is no free market in the gig economy.

These parasite gig companies' would NEVER survive without massive help from big govt...

First, the govt feeds them a virtually limitless supply of Third World immigrant labor they burn thru every year.

Second, the govt spends BILLIONS of dollars per year on social spending for their woefully underpaid drivers, inclusing SNAP, Medicaid, housing assistance, welfare, etc.

Third, "free market" gig companies were openly encouraging their drivers to seek govt assistance during the Covid emergency in 2020-21.... at the same time they were quietly cutting driver pay.

Fourth, many markets require at least $100,000 for a license to start a rideshare company, which virtually eliminates any possibility of drivers being able to go into business for themselves. You can bet your ass that Uber's fingerprints were all over that requirement.


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Still it's a commercial vehicle.
> 
> And when does the IRS quit collecting taxes on income even if your operating at a loss?
> 
> ...


You have a large misunderstanding of how large corporations handle taxes. You must pay. Corporations not so much.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> First, it's relevant to this discussion as I've already pointed out.


If I hire you to mow my lawn, my payment to my doctor for the surgery he did last month is irrelevant to you. And, it is irrelevant to what I pay you.
You don't wanna mow my lawn for the pay I offer? Fine. It's a free country, you can do what you want. I will hire someone else.



Nats121 said:


> Second, it is my business when these asswipes try to mislead the public about how much the drivers are being paid.


If you wanna go full-on goody two shoes and stick up for the poor downtrodden of America, again, you are free to do that. I think there is greater need than a bunch of gig drivers working for a living - but, be you - save the whale buddy.


Nats121 said:


> the govt spends BILLIONS of dollars per year on social spending for their woefully underpaid drivers, inclusing SNAP, Medicaid, housing assistance, welfare, etc.


I agree. That should stop. There is no reason for gov't to subsidize a business, and it should stop. 


Nats121 said:


> virtually limitless supply of Third World immigrant labor they burn thru every year.


That's been going on for hundreds of years in this country. Immigrants have always had a tough time. It's part of what makes America great. You gotta WANT freedom and work for it. That's being changed. Lots of free stuff for even illegals ... that needs to stop too.


----------

